# I want to be a Freemason



## Baha125 (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for Accepting me as member here.

I am From Jordan - Amman and I would like to Join the Mason Team In Jordan - Amman and i sent an email to Scotland because this is what i found in my research online, most of the guys indicate to the same things which is sending an email to Scotland team , i sent it before 1 month asking for Jordan Lodge Location But with no reply till this moment.

Can you please help me guys ?


----------



## GrandJojo (Jan 21, 2022)

Freemasonry in Jordan is technically forbidden, but also technically tolerated, as long as it does not have a public face. There is therefore no public building you can visit nor anyone you can meet unannounced. The Lodge meeting I attended in Amman was in an apartment that has been arranged for the purpose.  It is very discreet, the members are discreet. Because of the political landscape of Jordan, they are very careful with candidates - specially ones that have no sponsors.


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 21, 2022)

GrandJojo said:


> Freemasonry in Jordan is technically forbidden, but also technically tolerated, as long as it does not have a public face. There is therefore no public building you can visit nor anyone you can meet unannounced. The Lodge meeting I attended in Amman was in an apartment that has been arranged for the purpose.  It is very discreet, the members are discreet. Because of the political landscape of Jordan, they are very careful with candidates - specially ones that have no sponsors.


Can I contact someone?


----------



## GrandJojo (Jan 21, 2022)

You already did, it seems. reply@grandlodgescotland.org
Patience is the only important thing here.


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 21, 2022)

I sent but no response


----------



## GrandJojo (Jan 21, 2022)

GrandJojo said:


> Patience is the only important thing here.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 21, 2022)

Baha125 said:


> I sent but no response


When did you send the email?

As an FYI, if you were to live in Pennsylvania, USA and sent such an email to the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, you wouldn't hear a response for 2 months or longer.  The request would go to the Grand Secretaries Office, where someone wouldlook at the location and decide which District to send the inquiry to.  Eventually it would be sent to the District Deputy Grand Master.  He would review it and decide which Lodge to send it to.  It would then go to the Worshipful Master of that Lodge, who would review it, share it with the Lodge Secretary, then he or someone designated to inquire into prospective petitioners would get in touch with the person who put in the inquiry.

You sent your request to another Country entirely.

It takes patience.


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 21, 2022)

Keith C said:


> When did you send the email?
> 
> As an FYI, if you were to live in Pennsylvania, USA and sent such an email to the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, you wouldn't hear a response for 2 months or longer.  The request would go to the Grand Secretaries Office, where someone wouldlook at the location and decide which District to send the inquiry to.  Eventually it would be sent to the District Deputy Grand Master.  He would review it and decide which Lodge to send it to.  It would then go to the Worshipful Master of that Lodge, who would review it, share it with the Lodge Secretary, then he or someone designated to inquire into prospective petitioners would get in touch with the person who put in the inquiry.
> 
> ...


For two weeks I have been calling but no answer


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 22, 2022)

There are some things that you need to be aware of and the first is that this is not going to be a quick process for you as you don't have a Freemason to ask about joining his Lodge.

The very first thing is that a masonic Lodge is not some kind of corporate body but a group of men who share the same hobby and of which a handful volunteer to take on the Offices (running) of the Lodge in their spare time while their lives are going on just like everyone else's so reaction times will be slow. The closest thing to "corporate" is a Grand Lodge which might, depending on it's size, have a couple of employees available to answer all the random emails that arrive, so even there don't expect corporate level response times.

It is worth highlighting that if you don't already have a Proposer joining a Lodge is a slow process even without C19 and you're using the slowest possible as you're going through the Grand Lodge first. What will be happening at some point is someone from the Grand Lodge will contact you to find out more about you, what you do and why you want to join. Then they, assuming they're happy with your answers, will pass your info to a Lodge Secretary somewhere. Then the Lodge Secretary will try to find a couple of members of the Lodge to volunteer to get to know you to the point where they are happy signing off that you're not going to harm the harmony of their Lodge. (It took me over a year from first contact with my Mother Lodge to actually being Initiated.) So you just need to understand that you are only starting what can be a quite long process.


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 22, 2022)

Mike Martin said:


> There are some things that you need to be aware of and the first is that this is not going to be a quick process for you as you don't have a Freemason to ask about joining his Lodge.
> 
> The very first thing is that a masonic Lodge is not some kind of corporate body but a group of men who share the same hobby and of which a handful volunteer to take on the Offices (running) of the Lodge in their spare time while their lives are going on just like everyone else's so reaction times will be slow. The closest thing to "corporate" is a Grand Lodge which might, depending on it's size, have a couple of employees available to answer all the random emails that arrive, so even there don't expect corporate level response times.
> 
> It is worth highlighting that if you don't already have a Proposer joining a Lodge is a slow process even without C19 and you're using the slowest possible as you're going through the Grand Lodge first. What will be happening at some point is someone from the Grand Lodge will contact you to find out more about you, what you do and why you want to join. Then they, assuming they're happy with your answers, will pass your info to a Lodge Secretary somewhere. Then the Lodge Secretary will try to find a couple of members of the Lodge to volunteer to get to know you to the point where they are happy signing off that you're not going to harm the harmony of their Lodge. (It took me over a year from first contact with my Mother Lodge to actually being Initiated.) So you just need to understand that you are only starting what can be a quite long process.


The messages did not reach them


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 22, 2022)

That, I'm afraid, is what can happen when you live in a country where western style fraternities and groups are not particularly welcome. All you can do is keep trying or find a different hobby.


----------



## Winter (Jan 22, 2022)

Baha125 said:


> The messages did not reach them


This is only the first of likely to many difficulties you will face as you try to join an organization that is seen by many governments in that region as a subversive Zionist plot.  But if it is something you genuinely want to do then persevere and understand that the process will take time. It may help to understand the history of Freemasonry there.

Extract from World of Freemasonry (2 vols) Bob Nairn


			https://linfordresearch.info/fordownload/World%20of%20Fmy/Nairn%20Middle%20East.pdf


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 22, 2022)

Winter said:


> This is only the first of likely to many difficulties you will face as you try to join an organization that is seen by many governments in that region as a subversive Zionist plot.  But if it is something you genuinely want to do then persevere and understand that the process will take time. It may help to understand the history of Freemasonry there.
> 
> Extract from World of Freemasonry (2 vols) Bob Nairn
> 
> ...


How much time does it take


----------



## Winter (Jan 22, 2022)

Baha125 said:


> How much time does it take


There is no set timetable.  It all depends on connecting with one or more Freemasons in that area and then probably however long it takes them to get comfortable with you before they introduce you to the Lodge.  If you are looking for a quick entrance to Freemasonry there you will most likely be disappointed.


----------



## Baha125 (Jan 22, 2022)

Winter said:


> There is no set timetable.  It all depends on connecting with one or more Freemasons in that area and then probably however long it takes them to get comfortable with you before they introduce you to the Lodge.  If you are looking for a quick entrance to Freemasonry there you will most likely be disappointed.


Unable to communicate with someone in Jordan


----------



## Nate C. (Mar 1, 2022)

Without having any knowledge of current international travel restrictions or of your personal circumstances, I ask this: would the *Grand Lodge of Lebanon *(that is a hyperlink) be an option for you?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 2, 2022)

Nate C. said:


> Without having any knowledge of current international travel restrictions or of your personal circumstances, I ask this: would the *Grand Lodge of Lebanon *(that is a hyperlink) be an option for you?


As a note, the GLL does not have wide recognition at this time.


----------



## Winter (Mar 2, 2022)

Nate C. said:


> Without having any knowledge of current international travel restrictions or of your personal circumstances, I ask this: would the *Grand Lodge of Lebanon *(that is a hyperlink) be an option for you?


If you want to recommend Freemasonry in Lebanon:

The Grand Lodge of Scotland operates the District Grand Lodge of Lebanon with several Lodges chartered





						Home - District Grand Lodge of Lebanon
					

We will provide you with information on Freemasonry in Lebanon while demistifying the myths surrounding it. Scottish Freemasonry’s historic records show




					dgll.org
				




The Grand Lodge of New York operates the District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon also with several Lodges chartered





						District Grand Lodge of Syria-Lebanon - Grand Lodge of Free & Accepted Masons of the State of New York
					






					nymasons.org
				




The Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia looks like they have one Lodge chartered in Beirut








						Lodge Locator
					

The term "lodge" is used to describe both a building or meeting place (sometimes also referred to as a Lodge Hall), and a local group of Masons. For example, Singleton Lodge  (the group of Masons)...



					www.dcgrandlodge.org
				




Everything else in Lebanon is Irregular, Unrecognized or outright Clandestine.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 2, 2022)

Well, the GL of Lebanon is not widely recognised, but it is regular in my personal view.  

GLNF has a single lodge there.

One of the two Italian GLs does as well.


----------



## Winter (Mar 2, 2022)

Glen Cook said:


> Well, the GL of Lebanon is not widely recognised, but it is regular in my personal view.
> 
> GLNF has a single lodge there.
> 
> One of the two Italian GLs does as well.


Good to know about the other Regular Recognized lodges. I don't know enough of the GLofL itself. But aren't there some other clandy groups there as well? I seem to remember someone mentioning them. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 2, 2022)

I cheated. The Commission just made findings on the Lebanon matter.

Yes, there are irregular groups as well.

The Grand Lodge of Lebanon 

There has come before your Commission a request that a finding be made that this Grand Lodge meets the Standards of Recognition adopted by this Conference. A presentation was made to the Commission by the Grand Lodge of Lebanon. Presentations were also made by the Grand Lodge of Scotland, the Grand Lodge of New York, the Grand Lodge of Washington D.C. and the Grande Loge Nationale Francaise, all of whom stood in opposition to a finding that the Grand Lodge of Lebanon met those Standards.

 We decline to make findings at this time. An explanation is in order. 

The Grand Lodge of New York constituted the new Grand Lodge of Lebanon from at least three regular lodges in 2018. No grand lodge had been constituted in and for that nation before that time.

 At the time this new Grand Lodge was formed by the Grand Lodge of New York, there were lodges working in Lebanon under the Grand Lodges of Scotland, New York, and Washington, D.C. It appears the Grande Loge National Francaise allowed a lodge to work there after the formation of the Grand Lodge of Lebanon.

It has been pointed out to the Commission that there was no consultation with the other Grand Lodges working in Lebanonbefore the Grand Lodge of Lebanon was formed.  We agree that the well established custom and practice in Europe is to consult with other grand lodges working in a jurisdiction. This is the fraternal course that would be expected.  Indeed, the failure to do so in this case has led to discontent between brother masonsand actions that are inappropriate amongst masons. It is most disappointing that the consultation failed to occur.  However, that need for consultation, while a custom, and even a well recommended custom, is not a requirement for forming a grand lodge. 

More particularly, it has been argued that because lodges of other jurisdictions continue to work in the country, a grand lodge cannot be formed without a treaty between the various chartering grand lodges, as there would be a lack of exclusive territorial jurisdiction. 

As a source to resolve the dispute, we would draw your attention to Grand Lodge Recognition, The Commission on Information for Recognition (Macoy, 1956).  The inestimable Roscoe Pound, a Deputy Grand Master of Massachusetts and a legal scholar still studied by U.S. law students, cited with approval Dr. Mackey’s statement: 

_t is competent for any Grand Lodge to grant a warrant of constitution and establish a Lodge in such unoccupied territory….And this right of granting warrants inures to every Grand Lodge in the World and may be exercised by as many as choose to do so, as long as no Grand Lodge is organized in the territory. 19-20, citations omitted.  

There is no other grand lodge organized in Lebanon. The doctrine often expressed as exclusive territorial jurisdiction has been fulfilled: there is only one grand lodge formed for this jurisdiction. Those who have a policy of only recognizing one grand lodge in a jurisdiction have not seen a departure from that policy.

Grand Lodges for whom we hold the greatest respect are in sharp disagreement regarding the activities and other conduct that have occurred in Lebanon. We are informed that action is being taken to remedy some of the mis-steps that have occurred. We urge that for the sake of Freemasonry Universal that the regular grand lodges in Lebanon and the Grand Lodge of Lebanon consult, allowing Freemasonry to flourish in that country._


----------



## Winter (Mar 2, 2022)

Good read. Thanks for the info Brother. Now to see what happens next. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 2, 2022)

Scotland and New York are having friendly discussions.


----------



## Nate C. (Mar 26, 2022)

That quickly became quite complicated.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 28, 2022)

Winter said:


> Good read. Thanks for the info Brother. Now to see what happens next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


 GL of Ecuador had previously granted recognition to Lebanon. The have now withdrawn recognition, cit the failure to consult.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, and it was unnecessary.  Had they consulted, the GL of Lebanon would likely have been established without objection. 


Nate C. said:


> That quickly became quite complicated.


----------



## Winter (Jul 18, 2022)

Niyonzma gracian said:


> I want join please


First, please stop posting the same thing in multiple unrelated discussions on the forum. And nobody is going to call you, so you should probably bot put your whatsap number everywhere.  You will get a much better reception if you create a new thread to introduce yourself and ask any questions there. We are happy to help with information where we can.  But nobody here can help you join.  You must contact Masons local to you to begin the journey. If you are in Nairobi, as your profile suggests, I belive you would contact the District Grand Lodge of East Africa. Here is their page that will have a way to reach out to them. 
dgleastafrica.com
Good luck


----------



## coachn (Jul 18, 2022)

Niyonzma gracian said:


> I want join please











						A Seeker Asks: Can you help me join the Illuminati? Freemasonry?
					

Freemason, Freemasonry, Mason, Masonry, Uncommon, Education, Coach Nagy




					buildinghiram.blogspot.com


----------

